# Sony STR-DN850 and raw volume



## Soundguy4545 (Nov 17, 2014)

I have most of my 7.1(2?) HT set up and operational. 
It seems to me to be quiet. I am not expecting a theatre style PA, but I thought I would be able to crank up a DVD (when the wife and kids are out). I can turn this thing up to 'MAX' (70) and talk to someone just raising my voice a little bit. I had thought that my old stereo, which i have not used in years was a of a lot louder.
So I dug up my old Fisher DS-177's and Yamaha CA-810 from the basement and hooked them up to the audio out of my DVD player and what a difference, the old stuff was WAY louder at just like 40%. I guess I am asking if anyone here has experience with STR-DN850, and if there is some simple thing I may be missing, because I'd really like to crank this setup up!

Thanks,
~J


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm not sure if the Sony has an auto setup but if it does did you run it (using the mic)?
Most older receivers would hit there max output befor distortion at around 50% on the volume level. In today's receivers this has been eliminated for the most part as distortion is the number one cause of speaker damage.
Generally if the new receiver is set up correctly with the volume at 0db (usually 100%) you are at what is called reference level. This is a volume that is loud but not overly crazy. Usually you can go above this setting to around +12db (120%) give or take depending on the manufacturer.


----------



## Soundguy4545 (Nov 17, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. Yes, I used the mic and auto setup. It has a few different room scenarios, I used the 'Sony Reference'. I found an app for my phone to get the spl, so I can compare the two.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ok so if you did the setup right your fairly close to reference levels at the "70" volume you mention. When you used the mic did you use a trypod and place the mic at ear level at the main listening position pointing up?


----------



## Soundguy4545 (Nov 17, 2014)

I found a setting in there that was off and when I turned it on, the volume went up quite considerably. It was an advanced 'automatic volume control'. Whatever that is.... I also set the room type to multi-stereo, which sounded fuller, and had much better separation than the default it was on.

~J


----------

